# Country Road



## PixelRabbit (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok, I've been lookin' at pictures for wayyyy too long today lol this is the last one, I promise! 

Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice - all it needs is a Mennonite wagon on the road.


----------



## sleist (Oct 7, 2013)

Isn't there some law against posting pictures of snow before Halloween?  

Cool shot.  Wish that far bend in the road wasn't obscured by trees.


----------



## timor (Oct 7, 2013)

tirediron said:


> all it needs is a Mennonite wagon on the road.


Not too far, not too far from them. But they are scared by Mr. rabbit driving his GTI 100 km/h on this roads.


----------



## spang1mw (Oct 7, 2013)

Like it a lot! Also reminds me winter is coming soon unfortunately!


----------



## pgriz (Oct 7, 2013)

So this is the country version of "bump and grind"...  Or is it the "Twist"?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Very nice - all it needs is a Mennonite wagon on the road.


Thanks John   Hmmm.... a Mennonite.... *makes note to practice stalking Mennonites  *


sleist said:


> Isn't there some law against posting pictures of snow before Halloween?
> 
> Cool shot.  Wish that far bend in the road wasn't obscured by trees.


Teehee, sorry about the before Halloween thing! I agree about the trees, I wish that line on the right was clean bottom to top.


timor said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > all it needs is a Mennonite wagon on the road.
> ...


Ha! True! Any road that is clear like this, GTI, more snow and I actually get a higher vantage point from the old van or farm truck  


spang1mw said:


> Like it a lot! Also reminds me winter is coming soon unfortunately!


Thanks!


pgriz said:


> So this is the country version of "bump and grind"...  Or is it the "Twist"?



lol Paul, just a nice Sunday drive


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm going to stop clicking on your threads if you keep posting snow!! We have all winter for these!! 

I like this but you gotta stop it!! lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 8, 2013)

Lmao! I apologize profusely! You will be happy to hear I'm done with winter shots.... I think... lol I will archive this drive faster!


----------



## timor (Oct 8, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I actually get a higher vantage point from the old van or farm truck


Like this ?
http://www.fondazionecologni.it/FCMA/uploads/pics/Foto_02.jpg
And this ?
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JURl1VcIB...OOTING+FROM+CAR+TOP+IN+YOSEMITE+NAT+PARK+.jpg


----------



## ronlane (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you missed the b&w conversion on this one. It looks like the grass is all white. Could be my monitor though.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 8, 2013)

PR.. you seem to consistently underexpose a stop or two. Do you calibrate your monitor yet? Maybe you just prefer that, but thought I should point it out...

Original on left (gray snow) - edit on right... (not blown out almost white snow)


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Charlie, I haven't purchased a calibrator yet but it is in the plans for sure.  1-2 stops? really? Either my monitor is REALLY bad or I have no clue what a difference between stops looks like, I can concede to about 1/2 a stop relatively consistently but 1-2... **goes to do some googling to see if I can find some images to show 1-2 stop differences**


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 8, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Hey Charlie, I haven't purchased a calibrator yet but it is in the plans for sure.  1-2 stops? really? Either my monitor is REALLY bad or I have no clue what a difference between stops looks like, I can concede to about 1/2 a stop relatively consistently but 1-2... **goes to do some googling to see if I can find some images to show 1-2 stop differences**



Probably closer to one stop than two most of the time. Why not just shoot some images... use manual mode...  ISO whatever, F stop whatever and  change the shutter 1 stop for three or four shots... or use your bracketing feature (if you have one)... do 3 or four shots.. with 1 stop brackets.

That will let you see the difference even better....


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 8, 2013)

I realized how silly I was going to google when I have plenty of bracketed shots to look at!  I think my biggest downfall is I process to "what looks good to me" pair that with probable bad calibration and...


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 9, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I realized how silly I was going to google when I have plenty of bracketed shots to look at!  I think my biggest downfall is I process to "what looks good to me" pair that with probable bad calibration and...



Probably calibration... and it takes a little time to see small amounts of over / under exposure especially in our own work. Just thought I would mention it, since it is an easily fixed issue.


----------



## runnah (Oct 9, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Very nice - all it needs is a Mennonite wagon on the road.



Needs a Subaru blasting full tilt and catching air over that crest.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice - all it needs is a Mennonite wagon on the road.
> ...



That's how Mrs and Mr Rabbit(s) got there.  Then they said "Whew!  that was great!  Let's see where we were...".


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 9, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Probably calibration... and it takes a little time to see small amounts of over / under exposure especially in our own work. Just thought I would mention it, since it is an easily fixed issue.



I appreciate it Charlie! To compensate for now I've adjusted my brightness and hope to get it calibrated properly very soon!

Paul, so you have been behind us and seen Mr Rabbit drive huh? Lol


----------

